# vegetables oil hydrogenation and regenration



## مهندس كيميائي عربي (11 يناير 2012)

*

ممكن مساعدة في ايجاد مقالات علمية تتحدث عن هدرجة الزيوت النباتية وعملية التنشيط للعامل الحفاز ؟؟*​


----------

